# +/-: Denon 4308CI, Onkyo 905, or Arcam AVR350



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

About to invest in my first HT setup (to be used in family room, 18 x 19 x 20 high), and I thought I was all set on my receiver choice of the Denon 4308CI. 

I still like that choice, but between this board and a knowledge local sales rep, two alternatives are beginning to creep into the picture: Onkyo 905 and the Arcam AVR350. Sales rep >loves< the Arcam, and it looks like it may be the best for music, but I'm concerned about the passive video throughput via two older HDMI ports (e.g., no upscaling, no 1.3).

Thoughts on the + or - of the various models? Likely to be playing through a B&W 684-based 5.1 surround system with an SVS PC-Ultra sub. TV = Pioneer 5080HD.

David


----------



## HClarkx (Nov 10, 2007)

You've probably long made your decision, but for others or if you got the 4308 and didn't know about this feature ....... Did the sales rep tell you about the Dynamic EQ capability of the 4308CI? It costs extra and requires professional installation, but is quite remarkable if you watch movies that have interesting sound tracks (chick flicks need not apply). It's part of the Audyssey package but you won't know about it if the dealer doesn't mention it. I wouldn't be without the Audyssey room correction provided by the Denon and the Onkyo.


----------



## mitchok (Feb 5, 2008)

I am not an expert on this subject... but one feature that the Onkyo 905 and the Denon 4308 have over the Arcam is that the Onkyo and Denon both have 2 HDMI outputs. I have been looking at these models because my setup will include both a 1080p projector and a 1080p LCD TV. Don't know what they Arcam price tag is.. but the other two retail at around $2500 USD.

MitchOK


----------



## HClarkx (Nov 10, 2007)

mitchok said:


> I am not an expert on this subject... but one feature that the Onkyo 905 and the Denon 4308 have over the Arcam is that the Onkyo and Denon both have 2 HDMI outputs. MitchOK


This was an interesting feature for me as well. I know DVI can be converted to HDMI with a simple cable. If HDMI can be fed to a DVI input, I was thinking to pick up a small computer LCD panel and put it on the second HDMI output so that I can set up a music selection for play via the 4308 via the LCD panel without turning on my large 1080P set. It wouldn't be readable from across the room like the larger set, but still might be handy.


----------



## mitchok (Feb 5, 2008)

Huh... that would be handy. I also like the built in network feature. I am planning on running Cat 5 to the equipment rack that will be connected to computers downstairs and DSL for audio. I think I can set this up to do movies on-demand via Netflix without actually having to install a source (PC) upstairs using a DVI/HDMI connection. I am planning on running a DVI or HDMI cable from upstairs equipment rack to downstairs PCs. I still have more reading and research to do.

For my setup, I am just looking at being able to have both LCD TV and projection. While the room is primarily for movie watching... there is always the OU-Texas weekend and sitting in the dark with a bunch of other guys would be kinda funky!

Noticed you are in Sacto area... born and raised in Carmichael.. Went to school at UC Davis.

MitchOK


----------



## HClarkx (Nov 10, 2007)

How we travel. I started in Santa Cruz, went to school in San Luis Obispo, worked in upstate NY for 20 years, then back to CA in Sacto area (Granite Bay).

My son pipes HDMI 35 feet from his rack to his TV. I understand cable quality becomes an issue beyond about 30 feet. I would think DVI to HDMI would do as well as HDMI to HDMI since they are compatible. 

I'm looking forward to having a 300GB hard drive on the 4308CI USB port with my 300+ CD collection in CD quality wav files on it. I'll then ebay the 300 CD carousel.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 905 is by far the best receiver in your list as far as features one other big plus is that its THX Ultra certified so its stable to drive 4 ohm speakers and also has the HQV Reon video processor that upscales all video to 1080p. 
I have the 805 and would not trade it for anything. For music and video it dose a great job. There are very few receivers these days that can offer you what the 905 has for the price.


----------



## mitchok (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah.. I really like the specs on the Onkyo TX-NR905. The black version seems to be a little hard to come by and more expensive than the silver case. 

MitchOK


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

My Denon 4308 is really growing on me -- started out dodgy, but the break-in time is doing it wonders. I do miss the THX certification, but it may be more psychosomatic than a real help to the audio.

I did consider the Onkyo (and the Integra) but find them unattractive -- and I've always been a Denon fan.

Audition them all if you can, and see what is more important to you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

HClarkx said:


> How we travel. I started in Santa Cruz, went to school in San Luis Obispo, worked in upstate NY for 20 years, then back to CA in Sacto area (Granite Bay).
> 
> My son pipes HDMI 35 feet from his rack to his TV. I understand cable quality becomes an issue beyond about 30 feet. I would think DVI to HDMI would do as well as HDMI to HDMI since they are compatible.


I bought a 50' HDMI cable for www.mycablemart.com and i can't see quality loss in the picture. They have cable up to 100' without the need of a booster.


----------



## HClarkx (Nov 10, 2007)

Luclambert said:


> i can't see quality loss in the picture. They have cable up to 100' without the need of a booster.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

y, after got 2nd Onkyo, I found 905 isn't that attractive as first one, 900.:duh:

first, suffer the HDMI handshake with Tosh 62. neither Tosh nor Onkyo is helpless on this.:explode: so HDCP remover is my saver.:surrender:

2nd is FW upgrade is so inconvenient!!!:dizzy:

so not sure if will get 3rd Onkyo?????:huh::scratch::whew::coocoo::nerd:



John Simpson said:


> I did consider the Onkyo (and the Integra) but find them unattractive.


----------

